# March Photo Challenge



## CyBeR (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that's voted this month for me. I know I haven't exactly won, just tied...but still feels good . 

Right, let's get things off early on, with the theme for this month being:​

*TO EXPRESS
*​


Cryptic enough I'm guessing. But it's actually quite simple I believe. Just capture expressions, feeling, subtle messages. I believe most of you get what I'm referring to.







*As usual, these rules apply:

- Only two photos per person
- Please don't use photos that you're already posted around the site
- Voting usually starts around the 27th
- Anyone can vote, even those that didn't enter a photo.*​


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Congrats on the win too.

Looking forward to seeing what people come up with


----------



## Talysia (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the win, CyBeR!

I'm going to have to put my thinking cap on for this one, but it's definitely an interesting challenge.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 3, 2010)

I think this guy's expression says 'Don't mess with my nuts!'


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 3, 2010)

Self portrait fun, expressing fear:


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Mar 3, 2010)

Good challenge CyBeR!


----------



## Majimaune (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a bit of an older photo but I thought it fitted perfectly. It is from when I went to Vanuatu last September. He was the shyest, cutest little kid I have ever met. It took him a whole week to be comfortable to come and talk to us and then on the day that we were leaving he was jumping all over us and asking us not to leave.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 4, 2010)

Well done Cyber! I voted for your entry, so don't forget to send me one of those book vouchers....

Due to the breadth of interpretation that may be applied to this month's theme, I think it's also going to be one of the most interesting to date, not least of which will be to see what people actually come up with.

An excellent choice Sir!


----------



## BookStop (Mar 4, 2010)

People that say cats don't have a lot of facial expression have obviously never been owned by a cat.


----------



## Wybren (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice one BS 

Hal that is kinda scary!


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 5, 2010)

I must admit these were the ones I had in mind when I came up with the topic. 
There are quite a few I've given up for these two...I'll post them later.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok, Cyber, going to share the joke with us, or is just funny to canines?


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 6, 2010)

Tartan Sheep - an expression of patriotism?


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 10, 2010)

Elation (Tour of Britain 2008 here in Darlington-forgot the rider's name!)


----------



## Talysia (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, here's my first attempt - an expression of creativity in a cup of coffee, based on something my sister tried. She calls it a happyccino.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 16, 2010)

Expressive espresso? Intriguing...


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 17, 2010)

You don't need to be alive to be an expression…


----------



## Talysia (Mar 20, 2010)

My second entry this month, and another expression of foodie creativity.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 21, 2010)

Taly - that is adorable!

Chris - I want to see your metal maiden form another viewpoint, looks wicked cool!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 21, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> You don't need to be alive to be an expression…


 
Is that a Giger?

Talysia Love the apple. One suggestion: Perhaps a fruit body for full effect?


----------



## Talysia (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, BookStop and Foxbat.  I hadn't even thought about a fruit body for it; when I carved it, the face sat too far forward so when I took the picture, it didn't look right.  I picked it up and took a picture of it quickly, as I didn't want the apple to go brown!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 22, 2010)

Talysia said:


> Thanks, BookStop and Foxbat. I hadn't even thought about a fruit body for it; when I carved it, the face sat too far forward so when I took the picture, it didn't look right. I picked it up and took a picture of it quickly, as I didn't want the apple to go brown!


 
Oops! I never considered the time constraints caused by the apple  going brown.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 22, 2010)

Not to worry.  When I first did it, neither did I.  I think I managed to hide it, though.  I just wish I could've carved it a little better - haven't done that sort of thing since I was at school!


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how the marks for "handiness with a knife" (or whatever you used) are totted up by the "jury", but the main aim was to capture an image that was meant "To Express".


For what it's worth, I think you've achieved it.


----------



## UltraCulture (Mar 22, 2010)

An expression of wealth

Hardwick Hall built for Bess of Hardwick the second richest women in England after Elizabeth I, glass was somewhat of a luxury in this period so the extensive use of it certainly makes a statement.

"Hardwick Hall, more glass than wall"







That's about the best I can muster up this month.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks, Ursa.

Wow - that's impressive, UltraCulture!  And I like the interpretation, too.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 22, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> Is that a Giger?



It is indeed. I had some English friends over and used it as an excuse to visit the Giger museum in Gruyère.

I put a couple more shots of her in the challenge rejects file, but couldn't manage the lighting in the Giger bar (HRGiger.com - Museum Bar)


----------



## Lioness (Mar 23, 2010)

I loved the expression on this guy's face






It's very sort of:
_Mumble, mumble mumble...Oooh, what a lovely red tomato. Why, indeed, I find myself pleasantly surprised...mumble..._


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 23, 2010)

So far Talysia is my fav of the entries.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 24, 2010)

My bicycle letter box is much better than your plain one!


----------



## Pyar (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are my two submissions for the month.





I was just messing around when I took this one lol.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 24, 2010)

chrispenycate said:


> It is indeed. I had some English friends over and used it as an excuse to visit the Giger museum in Gruyère.
> 
> I put a couple more shots of her in the challenge rejects file, but couldn't manage the lighting in the Giger bar (HRGiger.com - Museum Bar)


 
Thanks for the link.....what a wonderful looking place!!

Some great pics so far this month. Love the plug pictures Pyar


----------



## Talysia (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow - love the gnome's expression, Lioness, and your mailbox is wonderful, Rosie!

Pyar, that plug picture is brilliant!


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you Talysia

So far I like Talysia's 'coffee expression', Lionesse's Gnome and Ultra Culture's glorious stately home.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 24, 2010)

Still voting for Talysia at this stage....

That Sword Maiden sure has a weird looking letter box... HMMM....actually it's quite a fun looking contraption....


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 24, 2010)

That's not my letter box I'm afraid.  That one looked like one of those 'Penny Farthing' bicycles.

It's surprising the amount of 'weird' letter boxes that can be found out in the country, I've even seen one painted as a cow, Precioussss!


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 24, 2010)

Indeed...but they display a good imagination and can be quite fun.


----------



## Wybren (Mar 25, 2010)

Here are my two for the month, I am currently away on holidays at the moment and these were taken at my brothers wedding on the weekend


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 26, 2010)

Loving the interpretations on this theme - some really great pictures, and it's hard to choose.

My first offering this month - some self expression, courtesy of the kids chalks and blackboard wall:


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a very simple photo of my nephew, but I think there's a depth of expression in his eyes...






Not to be outdone, his little sister, planning her next bout of mischief...


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful shots of beautiful kids, Cul.  

I love Taly's apple, and Lioness's gnome, Chrispy's scuplture . . . . in fact I think all the interpretations of this theme are great

Going to be tough!


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 26, 2010)

Wybren said:


> Here are my two for the month, I am currently away on holidays at the moment and these were taken at my brothers wedding on the weekend



Love this one Wyb!


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 27, 2010)

Wonderful photographs of the children, Cul.  Your descriptions look perfect!


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Rosie and Storm. There were a lot of blurred and face-pulling shots in between those two, but if you persevere, sometimes you can catch them out!


----------



## Wybren (Mar 28, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Love this one Wyb!



Thanks Hal, She didnt even know I took the photo, she was just off in another world.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, aren't we supposed to be voting by now?


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 29, 2010)

BookStop said:


> Hey, aren't we supposed to be voting by now?


Yes, I think you're right. I'll have to check with Lady Winterfell or Cull to see if something can be posted soon....


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 29, 2010)

That's usually Lady's province. If she's not along shortly, I'll set up a poll...


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 29, 2010)

The Lady's not been in since the twenty third, and hasn't even touched on this thread. I hope she's not ill; her last posts give no indication of her leaving for anything.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay, due to popular demand, and in no way attempting to usurp Lady (I hope I did the poll right!)...

The rules for the voting are as follows:

****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****

*Please do not vote for yourself*
*You may only cast your vote once*
*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Thursday, April 1st (Brisbane time)*

The winner will decide the challenge theme for April! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

Vote!​


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 29, 2010)

I was going to suggest a little more time due to the Easter holidays etc. but that's probably reasonable. That will give people 3-4 days to vote depending on where they are located.


----------



## Talysia (Mar 29, 2010)

Some excellent entries this month.  I loved Pyar's plug picture, and Maji's wonderfully expressive friend, not to mention Lioness' gnome, Cul's niece and nephew, and StormFeather's blackboard.  It was a tough (very tough) choice to make, but I've voted for BookStop's wonderful cat photo - such an expressive character!


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 29, 2010)

Tough one but I had to go with Maji's shot of that child-quite an expression!


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 29, 2010)

It was Talysia for me this month.


(Perhaps I'm a mug, but I just find that apple so appealing. )


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 29, 2010)

I love all the interpretations this month, and for me it's really between Cul & Taly .

I guess  . . . . 

Taly just wins - smiley coffee and happy apples are just so cheering!


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 29, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> It was Talysia for me this month.
> 
> 
> (Perhaps I'm a mug, but I just find that apple so appealing. )


 
You're not supposed to vote for the photos that make for the best pun, Urse...


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you suggesting that I couldn't come up with puns for the other entries, Cul?


* Shakes head and sighs. *


For instance, and at random (just taking the first on this page**): Pyar's entry is obviously a plug for himself.... 

_(No-one said that they have to be good puns. )_



** - I use a setting of 30 posts/page, by the way.


----------



## Pyar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha thanks everyone regarding the plugs. I loved them when I saw it too so I had to take a picture.

Ursa - your puns are awesome 

I had to vote for Bookstop's cat. Loved it!


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 30, 2010)

Wybren's shot of the woman in the sunglasses gets my vote this month


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 30, 2010)

Maj for me, though Wyb was close. Those two best captured an expressive moment, I thought.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 30, 2010)

This was a difficult choice this month! Cul's kidshots were breathtakingly gorgeous; Lioness's gnome was adorable; Maji's little boy shot, cute as can be; and Taly's food, most imaginative. In the end I had to go with Cyber's pup. That first shot is such an expression of love!


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 1, 2010)

I particularly liked the photos from Cull, Wyb and Maj but I went with Talysia because I thought it was the cleverest interpretation....

This looks like being a very close decision. Speaking of which, remind me again please what happens when it's a *tie *and the tied entrants have e.g. never won it before? ....Not suggesting that will be the case of course.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 1, 2010)

In the case of a tie, it's usually the first-time winner who picks the next month's theme. If both have won before, I guess the person with the least wins chooses. If both have a tied amount of wins, I don't know. A double theme?


----------



## Talysia (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who voted for me.

According to the Photocontest Honour Roll, we've both won one contest each.  However, since my win was more recent, if BookStop would like to think up the next theme, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 1, 2010)

Given that the deadline must have passed by now:
Congratulations to both of you, Bookstop and Talysia! ​


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 1, 2010)

Grumbles quietly, just for the form.

Well, I know no-one would have voted for me anyway (I have no illusions about my photographic talent), and I suppose I now have an excuse for it, but seeing this time I actually did post a photo a slot on the poll would have been nice…


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 2, 2010)

My apologies, Chris! I do distinctly remember typing your name in, as well (it is memorable, after all). I don't know what happened there, but I'm sure I'm to blame. Should have done a proof-read... This is what happens when you let a man do a Lady's job.

And yes, it's official - BookStop and Talysia share the cookies! And as Talysia has already graciously bowed out, BookStop can post the next theme!


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2010)

I've let George know it was her pic that tied for first and she replied, "Mrph". I think that means she is happy. (either that, or "feed me")

And, gosh, thanks for the votes. Congrats to everyone for making this last month particularly difficult


----------

